# MR. B Mr. B Magnum Cigar Review - Great Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mr B Magnums are my 3rd bundle of Mr B's cigars. Once again very impressive to me. Out of 3 bundles of cigars I have had very little problems, mayb...

Read the full review here: MR. B Mr. B Magnum Cigar Review - Great Cigars


----------

